# Ryanair. Online check in with checked bag



## godthe (21 Apr 2009)

My daughter has booked a flight with Ryanair for my wife and I.
She has paid for 1 checked bag and online check in.
I was of the opinion that you could not check in online if you are checking in a bag.
Am i incorrect or has ryanair recently changed their conditions


----------



## lynchie (21 Apr 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## Smashbox (21 Apr 2009)

lynchie, where does it explain the answer in that page, could you point it out please?

Godthe, I heard this too a couple of months ago, and mentioned it on this site too. Unfortunatly, I havent been able to find a single piece of evidence to back this up!

So, although I heard it and I think it was in the paper, nowhere on the site is it mentioned as far as I know!


----------



## sam h (21 Apr 2009)

Actually it does seem to say as per "phase one" which is great news - we took a 2 leg journey (so 4 legs over & back) and our 1 full bag cost us a fortune.




> *Ryanair will phase in the introduction of its 100% web check-in as follows:*
> 
> ·         *Phase 1*: From 19th March 2009, Ryanair’s web check-in service will be extended to (a) non EU/EEA citizens, (b) passengers travelling with checked baggage and (c) reduced mobility customers.
> 
> ...


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Apr 2009)

correct you cannot checkin on line and have luggage for check in.


----------



## gipimann (21 Apr 2009)

cleverclogs7 said:


> correct you cannot checkin on line and have luggage for check in.


 
No, see phase 1 of the earlier post, you can use web check-in with luggage since March 19th.   For bookings from May 1st, you have to use web check in whether you've got luggage or not.


----------



## cleverclogs7 (21 Apr 2009)

very strange that.i booked tks to valencia in march for dept in july.wouldnt let me do online check in with luggage.


----------



## WhoAmI (21 Apr 2009)

We used on-line check-in last weekend and we had one bag to go into the hold. We printed our boarding cards before getting to the airport, then handed in our bag and showed the passports at the check-in desk. It's all much the same as before, except that you print your own boarding cards. About a week before your flight, you should receive a mail from Ruinair containing a link where you can check-in online and print your cards.


----------



## A.J (22 Apr 2009)

I booked flights last week to La Rochelle for June and decided to do on-line check in and checked bags (2) as it states "From 19th March 2009, Ryanair’s web check-in service will be extended to (a) non EU/EEA citizens, (b) passengers travelling with checked baggage and (c) reduced mobility customers"
So you can check in on-line and have checked bags according to the above.


----------

